# Sound Dateien abspielen



## iL0ndi (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Wie kann man mit Java, mp3 und/oder m4a abspielen?
und
Gibt es eine lib, mit welcher man etwas "mixen" kann? (bass und co einstellen)

Könnt ihr mir aus eigener Erfahrung helfen?


----------



## turtle (25. Mai 2014)

Schau bitte mal in  JMF (Java Media Framework)


----------



## Keyone94 (31. Mai 2014)

JMF ist soweit ich weiß stark veraltet ( bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege)
ich würde die JavaFx empfehlen


----------



## turtle (31. Mai 2014)

Keyone94 hat definitiv Recht:toll:

Da ich mich gerade mehr mit *JavaFX *anfreunde, wusste ich nicht, wie EINFACH es ist.


```
String source = new File("Kalimba.mp3").toURI().toString();
		Media media = new Media(source);
		MediaPlayer mediaPlayer = new MediaPlayer(media);
		mediaPlayer.play();
```


----------



## SilverClaw (3. Jun 2014)

Funktioniert prinzipiell, aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit, erstmal weiterhin Swing zu benutzen (der Rest des Programms läuft nunmal schon damit) und FX nur für einen SoundThread zu verwenden. Mein Problem ist nämlich gerade, dass ich ohne System.exit(0) nicht mehr komplett aus dem Programm heraus komme...und mich nicht nebenbei auch noch in FX einlesen wollte...habe gerade genug anderes in Warteschleife. :rtfm:


----------



## Keyone94 (3. Jun 2014)

einfach mal selbst Googlen, gibt ne Menge zu JavaFx in Swing
z.B: JavaFX for Swing Developers: Integrating JavaFX into Swing Applications | JavaFX 2 Tutorials and Documentation


----------



## Androbin (3. Jun 2014)

> ... Mein Problem ist nämlich gerade, dass ich ohne System.exit(0) nicht mehr komplett aus dem Programm heraus komme ...


Hast du vielleicht schon mal versucht 
	
	
	
	





```
setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE )
```
 auf dein JFrame anzuwenden ???


----------



## Keyone94 (3. Jun 2014)

[OT]kann man Beiträge nicht entfernen?[/OT]


----------



## SilverClaw (3. Jun 2014)

Androbin hat gesagt.:


> Hast du vielleicht schon mal versucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das schon lange, es hat ja vorher brav funktioniert, den SoundThread beendet und das Fenster geschlossen. Nur seit ich FX eingebaut habe, läuft "irgend etwas" (von Grafik, Sound oder Consolenausgabe ist nichst zu sehen) noch weiter. Aber wie Keyone vorgeschlagen hatte, werde ich mich da mal einlesen, bis dahin bleibt es halt beim "Hardcore-Abbruch"  .


----------



## SilverClaw (5. Jun 2014)

Nachtrag...

ist es normal, dass JavaFX anscheinend jedes 10te bis 15te mal beim Programmstart direkt abstürzt?

Falls sich das nicht ohne größeren Aufwand vermeiden lässt, gibt es noch halbwegs aktuelle Alternativen? Am schönsten wäre ja, mit einer Library .wav, .ogg und .mp3 abzuspielen, aber das sieht für mich gerade unrealistisch aus...TinySound hatte ich versucht, das hat auch manche oggs abgepielt, aber eben nicht alle...nur wegen mp3s die FX-Abstürze in Kauf zu nehmen lohnt sich ja auch wieder kaum...noch jemand gute Ideen? ;(


----------

